# Techniques not usually seen in MMA



## chrissyp (Sep 12, 2018)

To expand on my thread tile, I was wondering, what martial arts techniques, that you find effective, that you find suprising that you don't see often, or at all in MMA? For me its Karate style foot sweeps.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 12, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> To expand on my thread tile, I was wondering, what martial arts techniques, that you find effective, that you find suprising that you don't see often, or at all in MMA? For me its Karate style foot sweeps.


The question then becomes, effective against whom?

There are certainly no rules against footsweeps.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> To expand on my thread tile, I was wondering, what martial arts techniques, that you find effective, that you find suprising that you don't see often, or at all in MMA? For me its Karate style foot sweeps.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 12, 2018)

drop bear said:


>


That is one of the most elegant KOs I've ever seen. I had to watch that like 10 times.


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 12, 2018)

Martial D said:


> The question then becomes, effective against whom?
> 
> There are certainly no rules against footsweeps.


I would assume it would be effective against many, if it was ever properly attempted


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 12, 2018)

Martial D said:


> That is one of the most elegant KOs I've ever seen. I had to watch that like 10 times.


That's EXACTLY what i'm talking about! yet you very rarely see this in MMA


----------



## Martial D (Sep 12, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> That's EXACTLY what i'm talking about! yet you very rarely see this in MMA


That's because its hard to catch guys with it.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 13, 2018)

drop bear said:


>


That's kickboxing not Mma


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 13, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> That's kickboxing not Mma


Yup.  An effective technique that you don’t see in MMA, just as the OP asked.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 13, 2018)

Martial D said:


> That is one of the most elegant KOs I've ever seen. I had to watch that like 10 times.


I did too.  He timed that sweep perfectly - once the opponent picked his foot.

It’s just like my teacher tells me all the time - a sweep should be just a light swipe at someone’s ankle or foot rather than what works out to be a strong kick to their lower leg.  It doesn’t take much at all.


----------



## Buka (Sep 13, 2018)

I couldn’t agree more about foot sweeps, they’re one of my all time favorite things to do, always have been. I never see them in MMA, but I never see them anywhere any more. 

We used to use them a lot in point tournaments back in the day, then they outlawed them for some unknown reason. They weren't allowed in the kickboxing associations we were fighting in either, which I always disagreed with, still do.

But there is nothing in the world, nothing, as much fun as foot sweeping a boxer.


----------



## marques (Sep 13, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> To expand on my thread tile, I was wondering, what martial arts techniques, that you find effective, that you find suprising that you don't see often, or at all in MMA? For me its Karate style foot sweeps.


Or Thai style foot sweeps.

As their base is quite large in MMA, it seems a way for easy take downs. Perhaps it is a mater of time (or skill), perhaps it is not that easy (or safe) to use there. I really like sweeps, the ones that “disturb” the moving feet... so beautiful.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 13, 2018)

marques said:


> I really like sweeps, the ones that “disturb” the moving feet... so beautiful.


Agree! A foot sweep is like to build a leg bridge (connect your leg with your opponent's leg). During the connection, you can sense your opponent's intention.

The difference between a low roundhouse kick and foot sweep is the

- low roundhouse kick can hurt your opponent's leg,
- foot sweep can move his foot to be off the ground.

You don't need to use foot sweep to take your opponent down. As long as you can sweep your opponent's leading leg off the ground, he can't kick you right at that moment. Also he will be standing side way and his back hand will be too far to hit you. If you can push his leading arm to jam his back arm, you have just completed a successful entering. Whether you want to punch him, or take him down after that, the opportunity will be there.






Of course you can use it to take your opponent down.


----------



## pdg (Sep 13, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You don't need to use foot sweep to take your opponent down. As long as you can sweep your opponent's leading leg off the ground, he can't kick you right at that moment. Also he will be standing side way and his back hand will be too far to hit you. If you can push his leading arm to jam his back arm, you have just completed a successful entering. Whether you want to punch him, or take him down after that, the opportunity will be there.



First thought there - sweep my leg like that and it's a perfect setup for a twisting kick


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 13, 2018)

pdg said:


> First thought there - sweep my leg like that and it's a perfect setup for a twisting kick


Of course you can borrow your opponent's sweeping force to execute your outside crescent kick, or hook kick on his head. The issue is, your opponent may expect you to do so he can attack your standing leg. 

Some people like to play the counter game (that's why they don't like to attack first). Others like to play the counter to counter game (that's why they like to attack first). Who will win? It all depends.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 13, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Of course you can borrow your opponent's sweeping force to execute your outside crescent kick, or hook kick on his head. The issue is, your opponent may expect you to do so he can attack your standing leg.
> 
> Some people like to play the counter game (that's why they don't like to attack first). Others like to play the counter to counter game (that's why they like to attack first). Who will win? It all depends.


Yea, the carry-through kick using the force from the sweep sounds good in theory but they are very hard in practice because you usually don't expect the sweep and end up at least a little off balance. So, for me anyway, even if I get a kick off there is not much power or accuracy behind it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 13, 2018)

drop bear said:


>


That type of sweep requires good timing and a good eye for detecting weight shift.


----------



## pdg (Sep 14, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Yea, the carry-through kick using the force from the sweep sounds good in theory but they are very hard in practice because you usually don't expect the sweep and end up at least a little off balance. So, for me anyway, even if I get a kick off there is not much power or accuracy behind it.



But, even attempting it can keep your head in the game, which might be more important.


----------



## FriedRice (Sep 14, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> To expand on my thread tile, I was wondering, what martial arts techniques, that you find effective, that you find suprising that you don't see often, or at all in MMA? For me its Karate style foot sweeps.



Because MMA has gravitated heavily towards Boxing right now (with kicks) and favoring the 50/50 Boxing A stance, which makes it hard sweep either of the legs.  Once you've committed to a sweep and fail, then you're in range for 2-4 punches to the face before you can reset.


----------



## Buka (Sep 14, 2018)

And for an alternate opinion, there is nothing easier in the world than sweeping  boxer. Nothing.

And hardly anything more fun.


----------



## FriedRice (Sep 14, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> That's EXACTLY what i'm talking about! yet you very rarely see this in MMA



That was more of a Muay Thai sweep. MT's weight distribution with the "snake charming" lead leg, makes it vulnerable to this sweep.

But Karatekas don't use this stance and their sweeps seems to be a lot more committed due to the power requirement for sweeping an evenly weight distribution.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 14, 2018)

I've seen foot sweeps in MMA from fighters like Lyoto Machita, Jon Jones, and Fedor Emelianenko. They are precision techniques and thus require a fair amount of skill to pull off under pressure in an MMA match.











Regarding other techniques not commonly seen in MMA, there are two possibilities. Either they're viable but no one has yet figured out how to use them effectively in that context or else they just aren't reliable, high-percentage moves in the context of a MMA match.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 15, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> That type of sweep requires good timing and a good eye for detecting weight shift.


Try to take advantage on your opponent's foot landing will require good timing.

If you push your opponent's leading arm to jam his back arm, when he resists, you then borrow his force, pull his shoulder, and apply your foot sweep, the timing will not be that important.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 15, 2018)

Machida has phenomenal foot sweeps


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 15, 2018)

The advantage of foot sweep is if you fail, it won't affect your own balance. But it's the most easy technique to escape. All you need is to bend your leg at your knee joint and allow the sweeping leg to pass under your leg, you can then sweep your opponent leg back after that.


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 15, 2018)

For me I've had plenty of sucess on pro mma fighters even,  because most of them have never has them used against them from my experiences .

As for using them, i usually set them up with my punches to conceal it, or use it as s counter when they come in is  two scenarios they seem most effective. I dont usually lead with it unless im using it to set up a punch


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 15, 2018)

Another two techniques is the foot stomp , which ive.seen a few do, another is punching someone right in the  armpit...my dad hit me with that a  few times and it hurts lol


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 15, 2018)

Just a guess....

Fighters that are good a foot sweeps are probably highly skilled strikers, therefore they want to keep the fight on their feet at range.  Sweeping someone you are a better striker than may be counter-productive in MMA.


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 15, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Just a guess....
> 
> Fighters that are good a foot sweeps are probably highly skilled strikers, therefore they want to keep the fight on their feet at range.  Sweeping someone you are a better striker than may be counter-productive in MMA.


Very valid points


----------



## Buka (Sep 16, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I've seen foot sweeps in MMA from fighters like Lyoto Machita, Jon Jones, and Fedor Emelianenko. They are precision techniques and thus require a fair amount of skill to pull off under pressure in an MMA match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the Machida vid, the Rear Foot Sweep and Front Foot Sweep, starting at the two minute mark, those are my babies, my bread and butter. I can throw several different sweeps, but those are what I love.

In my opinion, that rear one, it was made for boxers. I actually feel bad hitting them with it. It's like picking on children.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 16, 2018)

Buka said:


> In the Machida vid, the Rear Foot Sweep and Front Foot Sweep, starting at the two minute mark, those are my babies, my bread and butter. I can throw several different sweeps, but those are what I love.
> 
> In my opinion, that rear one, it was made for boxers. I actually feel bad hitting them with it. It's like picking on children.


But does sweeping anyone ever get old?  Does picking on children ever get old?

Not to me.  When it’s gets old to everyone else and they start complaining, then it’s hilarious to me.  Yeah, I’m that guy. 

I wish I could sweep anyone and everyone whenever I felt like it.  There’s an old guy at the dojo who can pretty much do that.  I call him the custodian because he sweeps me like it’s his job.  And when he’s not sweeping me, we both know full well that he’s just being nice and letting me stay on my feet.

It doesn’t get old for him nor me.  When me getting swept gets old for me, it’ll be time to hang up the gi for the last time.  I’ll have basically stopped trying to get better.


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 16, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> But does sweeping anyone ever get old?  Does picking on children ever get old?
> 
> Not to me.  When it’s gets old to everyone else and they start complaining, then it’s hilarious to me.  Yeah, I’m that guy.
> 
> ...


I support this! My mom told me to.cut the grass, but homie don't play that, so i gave her the sweep...jk obviously,  but ironically my mom is a judo black belt


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 16, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> I support this! My mom told me to.cut the grass, but homie don't play that, so i gave her the sweep...jk obviously,  but ironically my mom is a judo black belt


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 16, 2018)

I can tell you, i dislike the lack of shankings in MMA, i mean cant they hide a knife in their shorts or something...    

would really spice things up


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 16, 2018)

Rat said:


> I can tell you, i dislike the lack of shankings in MMA, i mean cant they hide a knife in their shorts or something...
> 
> would really spice things up


That’s an effective technique not seen in MMA.  Short of poppin’ a cap in someone’s a$$, it doesn’t get much more effective than that.


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 16, 2018)

I was going to make a joke about tag team mma, but apparently its real


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 17, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> Another two techniques is the foot stomp , which ive.seen a few do, another is punching someone right in the  armpit...my dad hit me with that a  few times and it hurts lol



Back in the earlier days you used to see more foot stomps.  There is no rule against it, but I think more of a "gentleman's agreement" not to use them.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 17, 2018)

punisher73 said:


> Back in the earlier days you used to see more foot stomps.  There is no rule against it, but I think more of a "gentleman's agreement" not to use them.



Thought there was a rule against it for UFC?  I might be thinking of another rule set though.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 17, 2018)

Rat said:


> Thought there was a rule against it for UFC?  I might be thinking of another rule set though.


Nope. It's legal.

It's just really ineffective so nobody wastes their energy doing it.

Same goes for wrist locks.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 17, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Nope. It's legal.
> 
> It's just really ineffective so nobody wastes their energy doing it.
> 
> Same goes for wrist locks.


Isn’t there a rule where you can’t kick a downed opponent?  I think you can if you’re both on the ground somehow?

If memory serves me right, it was implemented after the savate guy kicked the sumo guy and some teeth went flying in one of the early UFC tournaments.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 17, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Isn’t there a rule where you can’t kick a downed opponent?  I think you can if you’re both on the ground somehow?
> 
> If memory serves me right, it was implemented after the savate guy kicked the sumo guy and some teeth went flying in one of the early UFC tournaments.


The downed opponent rule is different, and there are actually two versions of it based on which state is regulating. I can't honestly remember the difference between them ATM.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 17, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Isn’t there a rule where you can’t kick a downed opponent?  I think you can if you’re both on the ground somehow?
> 
> If memory serves me right, it was implemented after the savate guy kicked the sumo guy and some teeth went flying in one of the early UFC tournaments.


The rule is just against kicking the head of a downed opponent. It was implemented many years later than the fight you reference (which was actually from UFC 1).


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Isn’t there a rule where you can’t kick a downed opponent?  I think you can if you’re both on the ground somehow?
> 
> If memory serves me right, it was implemented after the savate guy kicked the sumo guy and some teeth went flying in one of the early UFC tournaments.



That was the very first fight in UFC history. That was Taylor Wiley who got his tooth kicked out. He plays Kamekona on Hawaii 5-0.

I remember watching that fight and thinking, "Oh, this is going to be a really interesting tournament."
(It was a tourny format back then)


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 18, 2018)

Buka said:


> That was the very first fight in UFC history. That was Taylor Wiley who got his tooth kicked out. He plays Kamekona on Hawaii 5-0.
> 
> I remember watching that fight and thinking, "Oh, this is going to be a really interesting tournament."
> (It was a tourny format back then)



Learn something new everyday!  I googled that because I was thinking of the guy who did the kick.  It was him from Hawaii 5-0.  His name is Teila Tuli though.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 18, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The rule is just against kicking the head of a downed opponent. It was implemented many years later than the fight you reference (which was actually from UFC 1).



I think UFC  enforces it the same way across the board no matter what state.

The rule is basically no kicking/kneeing an opponent with "3 points of contact" on the ground.  So, usually the feet and one hand.  That has led to some interesting decisions on the application of the rule when you have someone keep putting their hand down to avoid getting a knee and some who will push on the opponent to lift the hand and knee them.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 18, 2018)

punisher73 said:


> I think UFC  enforces it the same way across the board no matter what state.
> 
> The rule is basically no kicking/kneeing an opponent with "3 points of contact" on the ground.  So, usually the feet and one hand.  That has led to some interesting decisions on the application of the rule when you have someone keep putting their hand down to avoid getting a knee and some who will push on the opponent to lift the hand and knee them.



The new unified rules are enforced by the state commissions that license the fights.

The new unified rule explained.

A lot of people don't understand the grounded fighter rule. Here, let us help ...


----------



## Buka (Sep 18, 2018)

punisher73 said:


> Learn something new everyday!  I googled that because I was thinking of the guy who did the kick.  It was him from Hawaii 5-0.  His name is Teila Tuli though.



Telia Tuli is an AKA. He goes by a couple variations of that, too.


----------

